# Skelaxin or Flexeril?



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone know which is stronger?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont know about strength, but skelaxin did nothing for me, flexeril did work for me though...right now i take zanaflex.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks, you two. 

In case it helps - it's 10 mg flexeril, vs 800 mg of Skelaxin.

I'm also taking percocet, but will be switching to Vicodin instead later tonight.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 30, 2008)

when my back and neck go out..the only thing that will help me is flexeril...omg i love the stuff. If flexeril doesn't help it then i have to go to the chiropractor for a "fix" lol

Flexeril was so strong when i first started taking it years ago i'd bust it up and only take 1/4 of the pill...but now days, i take a 1/2 of it and it will do the trick for me. Though i usually only have to take one every couple of months or so if i try to stiffen up...but yeah, my most favorite pill in the world lol


----------



## FAinPA (Aug 30, 2008)

...after horrific plane and train journeys to, in and from Europe. My wife was OK on the trains, where I lost it; and she lost it on the planes where I was half-OK. All in all, whoever said that journeys are better than destinations is a lying fool!

But for my twisted and aching back, I was given a cocktail of flexeril (10mg), vicodin (5/500) and ibuprofen (600mg); after being on a dilaudid drip in the ER. I had about three weeks' worth and with rest, I have been fine ever since. Moreover, I think the flexeril was the key component of the overall medication. Hope you are on your way to being pain-free! Best of luck and good health.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 1, 2008)

missaf said:


> That's a good combination of drugs there, that cover just about every mechanism of pain management
> 
> Another good NSAID drug not widely used instead of ibuprofen is Toradol. When I suffered horrible neck spasms because of whiplash, the only things that worked were flexeril and Toradol. When I was away from home and the pain was horrendous, I was go to the ER, explain my pain and what it was from, then ask for Toradol, as it's not a narcotic, and they'd know I wasn't drug seeking



I agree, both about that combination of drugs and the Toradol. That stuff rocks. It can also be taken orally but it's not nearly as effective as either IV or IM. We use it for our post-op cesareans (and for preterm labor, too!) and it works better than the Morphine IV that most of our women have. It's the first drug I look for when I get someone back from PACU, just to be sure the doc didn't forget to order it.


----------



## lily352 (Sep 1, 2008)

Flexeril worked best for me. I had tried something (cannot remember the name) that was supposedly stronger. It relaxed me, but it left me unable to sleep a wink. So, I think that to some extent, it just depends on how your body responds.


----------

